# Interior windows



## DIY_user (Nov 29, 2006)

My house has two wash/bath rooms that has no window. This means that I have to turn on the light even during the day. However one of the walls of the wash room is the hall way which is bright during the day. I was thinking of making an interior window (open or fixed) to let the light in from the hall way. I may not have seen enough houses. But so far I have not seen people using interior windows for lighting up inside wash room or bath room. Is this a stupid idea or there is actual building code against it. I can make wide and shot window close to the ceiling so that you do feel that you are taking a bath in front of an open window.


----------



## nicknjacki (Oct 8, 2010)

we have a window in out bathroom. if you are standing in the tub looking at the faucet, to your left at your head level there is the window. a sliding two window thing. its nice to air it out but it gets cold. already had to put the storm window on for winter. we have a blind covering the window and also along the window and some of the wall have a smaller cut tub/shower curtain. its private. i would say either way would work. but this IS my first post.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIY_user said:


> My house has two wash/bath rooms that has no window. This means that I have to turn on the light even during the day. However one of the walls of the wash room is the hall way which is bright during the day. I was thinking of making an interior window (open or fixed) to let the light in from the hall way. I may not have seen enough houses. But so far I have not seen people using interior windows for lighting up inside wash room or bath room. Is this a stupid idea or there is actual building code against it. I can make wide and shot window close to the ceiling so that you do feel that you are taking a bath in front of an open window.


If you have a light source you can tap into, go ahead. As with any opening in a wall, structure it according to the load.
Ron


----------

